# White Algae or Fungus??



## Kam Sandhu (13 Dec 2014)

Hi all,

I have this growing on my java moss....




 



 

No matter how much I clean it off it grows back. Its on my wood and java moss.

I think its fungus, I've had it for weeks, its relentless.

How do I get rid off it? It doesnt grow anywhere else in the tank, only here.


----------



## PARAGUAY (13 Dec 2014)

Looks like its off the wood and your moss looks healthy maybe scrub were you can with old toothbrush on the wood .Is the wood old and well soaked previously.I think it might be harmless and go away with time


----------



## Kam Sandhu (13 Dec 2014)

PARAGUAY said:


> Looks like its off the wood and your moss looks healthy maybe scrub were you can with old toothbrush on the wood .Is the wood old and well soaked previously.I think it might be harmless and go away with time



Hi, yes the plants seem to be fine. However I have scrubbed it off countless times but always grows back by the next day. It's been like this for three weeks. Always spreading.


----------



## PARAGUAY (13 Dec 2014)

Maybe someone will come in on this Kam ,providing the wood is aquarium safe I would think as said it will disappear eventually. Looks like Oak


----------



## Kam Sandhu (13 Dec 2014)

PARAGUAY said:


> Maybe someone will come in on this Kam ,providing the wood is aquarium safe I would think as said it will disappear eventually. Looks like Oak



Hi, thanks for your input. 

The wood is manzanita.


----------



## greenmac75 (13 Dec 2014)

hi there, I occasionally get it on my new redmoor roots, just siphon off with water changes it will eventually go some pieces go quicker than others.


----------



## Jose (13 Dec 2014)

Yes its from the wood. Ive had the same thing. Keep up with water changes.


----------

